# GCC make.conf flags for Celeron M

## bfg

I got a new celeron M laptop  and i dont know which flags to use for mcpu e march in make.conf. Besides that what processor do i use in kernel setup?

thanxs  :Cool: 

----------

## daneus

Use Pentium 4 flag. As far as I know Celeron M is a stripped-down version of P4 M. 

In kernel setup select the Pentium 4 option. In new kernels (2.6.x) there is also Pentium M option, but that's for Centrino machines.

Pentium 4 M != Pentium M

----------

## bfg

thanxs daneus.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## clockwise

in case anyone is still reading this... did this turn out to be right? i'm just wondering if mine's right.

```

$cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"

model name: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1300MHz

```

however, mplayer reports:

```

CPU: Intel Pentium M Banias 1299MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 5)

```

and also the odd:

```

MMX2 supported but disabled

```

is there anyone else out there using this processor, and if so what USE flags and CFLAGS have you set?

----------

## fls

Hm, not sure about a celeron-m, but the pentium-m has it´s own -march target since gcc-3.4

From the gcc3-.4 manpage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i386
> 
>                Original Intel's i386 CPU.
> ...

 

----------

## cato`

Celeron-M is a Pentium-M with lower L2 cache and speedsteping turned off.

----------

## Phage64

if it is as the above poster reports (stripped cache from pentium-m) which i suspect it is then you should use march=pentium3 (not p4 even though it has some of the features) for gcc < 3.4 and march=pentium-m for gcc >= 3.4  You may also wish to set -O2 or -Os, -fomit-frame-pointer, and -pipe.  Your CHOST variable should be set to i686-pc-linux-gnu...  In retrospect I would have compiled my system with -Os rather than -O2 since -Os is negligibly slower for most apps (less unrolling and inlining)  and makes code smaller (good for less disk activity on laptops.)

----------

## clockwise

i've been running with "-march=pentium4" (and the following flags), however i get odd delays when loading applications. so, i'm currently upgrading to gcc-3.4.2-r1. after that, i'll be trying:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -ftracer -fforce-adr -falign-functions=64 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -w"

```

we'll see what happens!

----------

## clockwise

hmm... hold on, looking through the gcc man page gives me some other options. namely: pentium-m, pentium4m and pentium3m.

so, is it as cato` says, it's a stripped down pentium m? in which case i'll go for "pentium-m"

or, is it as daneus says, it's a stripped down pentium 4 m? in which case "pentium4m" would seem the way to to go.

maybe i should just write to intel and ask them to use a sensible naming scheme! ;-)

----------

## cato`

Centrino = Celeron-M or Penitum-M CPU

Intel also have a CPU called Pentium4-M, but they are getting "old" and is not centrino. 

I know my old Dell Inspiron 4150 had a Pentium4-M.

----------

